# Took the python out in the sun



## echodomino (23 July 2013)

She wasn't sure what to make of it at first and then I couldn't get her out of the flower bed lol
















https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1074958_10152999850180324_850651153_o.jpg[img]
[img]https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1077818_10152999851115324_923958133_o.jpg


----------



## Meowy Catkin (23 July 2013)

Beautiful snake - very striking markings.


----------



## _GG_ (23 July 2013)

Love the picture where she makes the shape of a heart. I've had a few snakes. She is beautifully marked


----------



## kirstys 1 (23 July 2013)

Beautiful - I bet she loved the sun!


----------



## Daffodil (23 July 2013)

Lovely photos and she's very beautiful.   What's her name?


----------



## echodomino (23 July 2013)

She loved being out once she realised she wasn't going to get eaten!

Her name's Agnes but she gets called Aggie. I've got 4 others, 2 Kings, a Corn and a Hognose but I don't trust them loose lol they're too quick


Just realised this one hadn't worked and can't edit


----------



## _GG_ (23 July 2013)

echodomino said:



			She loved being out once she realised she wasn't going to get eaten!

Her name's Agnes but she gets called Aggie. I've got 4 others, 2 Kings, a Corn and a Hognose but I don't trust them loose lol they're too quick
		
Click to expand...

Yeah...I have had two corns. Rescued both but the second, Carla, I kept for three years before I found a suitable forever home for her. She could move like lightning. She managed to escape on Halloween one year. We did all the usual tricks to try and track and find her but to no avail. The following April, at 11.30pm on a Thursday night, our neighbour came to the door with a pillowcase in her hand and Carla in the bottom. She said she went to bed, walked in her bedroom and saw her moving along the skirting board, lol. She'd probably been hibernating in the back of her wardrobe or something. Luckily she knew Carla really well...she was our pet sitter when we went away 

They can be so quick though and a nightmare to untangle from things when they do get into something!!


----------



## echodomino (23 July 2013)

Lol. Ernie, the Corn, isn't too bad now he's a bit bigger but he was a right wriggle bum as a baby. It's Gert and Libby the two Kings who are ridiculously fast.

Was in fits of giggles the other week. Got woken up by the hubby frantically shouting me, raced downstairs thinking the dogs had gotten out to find them fast asleep and no sign of hubby. Get into the front room to see hubby shut in the porch looking petrified and Libby disappearing under the sofa!! He's totally scared stiff by them. Sooo a few weeks later my dad texts me, he's bought a rubber snake the same colour as Libby. Being the caring, kind wife I am I accidentally on purpose put said rubber snake under the quilt. Hubby threw quilt back to get into bed and jumped back in hysterics thinking it was the real snake. It was the funniest thing I've ever seen, his face was a picture!! Aren't I wicked


----------



## _GG_ (23 July 2013)

echodomino said:



			Lol. Ernie, the Corn, isn't too bad now he's a bit bigger but he was a right wriggle bum as a baby. It's Gert and Libby the two Kings who are ridiculously fast.

Was in fits of giggles the other week. Got woken up by the hubby frantically shouting me, raced downstairs thinking the dogs had gotten out to find them fast asleep and no sign of hubby. Get into the front room to see hubby shut in the porch looking petrified and Libby disappearing under the sofa!! He's totally scared stiff by them. Sooo a few weeks later my dad texts me, he's bought a rubber snake the same colour as Libby. Being the caring, kind wife I am I accidentally on purpose put said rubber snake under the quilt. Hubby threw quilt back to get into bed and jumped back in hysterics thinking it was the real snake. It was the funniest thing I've ever seen, his face was a picture!! Aren't I wicked 

Click to expand...

A couple of friends of ours played a huge practical joke on their daughter a few years back. Well, it was the father that did it. The mother wasn't involved but I used to teach her and her daughter. They came back to the house after me giving them a lesson in mane pulling and plaiting for a brew and sat down with OH and I talking about how they could exact revenge on dad. During the conversation, Carla woke up and did her usual trick of trying to go upside down from one side of the lid of her vivarium to the other, only to fall and make a thud noise. They asked what it was, I told them and they said that Kevin HATED and was petrified of snakes. 

Cue evil, wicked evil GG!!!

They asked could they borrow Carla to get payback. I said no, just in case she ended up wearing a boot or spade!

Instead, I said, "hey...she shed her skin last week and I still have it. Why don't you put it somewhere that he goes but not too regularly. It has to be somewhere quiet and dark, but that he will see it...you can leave it there and when he finds it...not only will he be totally freaked out, but he will also think that the snake is still there somewhere, in your house....and as it's just shed...be even bigger".

They almost wet themselves. Dan and I had only been together a year and he looked at me as if to say, "am I scared of you or proud of you" lol. Anyway, Kevin had a cupboard just for his motorbike gear, so they got really mean and draped the skin over and around his boots. I told them to, "call me when it happened as I have a snake and might be able to help them find it".

When I got a call that weekend at 7am on the Sunday...I walked down the road to be greeted by a totally freaked out Kevin and Velvet and Chelsea doing the best straight faces I have ever seen through what they clearly took immense satisfaction from. 

I told Kevin I needed some clues to help find the snake and asked him where the skin was. He hadn't even been able to touch it, lol.

I saw it and said, in a really serious voice, "Oh blimey, your house is so neat, it must have been searching a while for somewhere to shed". He asked why and I said, "well, snakes need something moist and or roughish to be able to rub up against in order to shed the skin. Your bike boots will have a little moisture as you race and then just shut them in this wardrobe and they also have the velcro flaps that cover the zips, so that is perfect for the snake. You better stand back...snakes are very vulnerable after shedding the skin as it takes a few days for the new skin to harden enough so they can be quite aggressive. They don't usually go very far from where they have shed, so it may be in your boots or leathers, or even curled up in your helmet somewhere. It's only about 3ft long and an inch wide judging by this skin, so it can curl up in the tiniest of places."

I very carefully took the boots out one by one and and checked them. Then I took the helmet out and checked that. Finally I took the leathers off the rail and said in a really relaxed way that it was more likely to have gone somewhere else as leathers didn't have many places for hiding and I could see Kevin relax a bit. So I opened the zip at the chest, had a look inside, smiled and then said, I'll just check the legs, so I turned the leathers up and looked into one of the legs, putting my eye really close to the end and then screamed really loudly, threw the leathers at Kevin and ran out of the room grabbing my face. 

Velvet and Chelsea were in pieces, Kevin ran and screamed like a little girl and kept running....right past us and out of the house onto the driveway, frantically brushing himself off. I have honestly never laughed that hard. It was, without question, the best practical joke I have ever been a part of. Kevin looked set to kill us all, but as soon as he heard, "PAYBACK"....he had no choice but to just give in and be proud of his wife and daughter, lol. He still gave me an almighty slap on the backside though!


Dan was massively proud of me.....but also really miffed that I hadn't woken him up to let him watch


----------



## echodomino (24 July 2013)

Lol!!! That's hilarious!!  

I don't feel so bad now I know I'm not alone


----------



## Antw23uk (24 July 2013)

Nice looking royal 

I love Royals, they always look so doey eyed and have lots of character about them but I wont ever keep them again. I got fed up with the will they wont they eat and after six months i just couldnt cope anymore, lol

Now give me a carpet python any day


----------



## echodomino (25 July 2013)

I don't have space for anything bigger than a Royal lol. 

She was eating perfectly when I had her, went a bit off just before Christmas, started again Spring time then refused until I found a secret weapon.................multimammate mice!! She loves them and apparently they're the more natural type of rodent that a Royal would eat.

My Hognose is more of a pain to feed than my Royal :/


----------



## Antw23uk (25 July 2013)

Yeah they do get rather large, this was my boy last year and he maxed out at about 9ft but so dopey and lovely to handle.


----------



## echodomino (3 August 2013)

Ooo he's lovely


----------



## TheresaW (8 August 2013)

We have a Royal, a rat snake, and have just taken on a corn snake from a friend who is moving. Am not a massive snake fan myself, will feed them, clean them out etc, but won't get them out if OH isn't in.  All have such different characters.  Cuddles, the royal is my favourite, as she isn't as fast and wriggly as the other 2.


----------

